# Tadpoles



## MSmoyer (Feb 5, 2015)

Tadpoles:
So I bought 6 tadpoles from dart frog connection 3 Dendrobates Tictorius Azureus and 3 Dendrobates Leucomelas Nominant on May 3 2014. The leucomelas quickly turned into frogs a month later but azureus still haven't changed to frogs to this day, February 4,2015. All 6 tadpole were in the same environment and received the exact same care. 
The azureus tadpoles seem to be doing well and I am starting to see rear legs. Why are they taking so long to change. Thinking back the leucomelas were bigger tadpoles but this is still a long time for tadpoles to change. Isn't it? 

Thanks


----------



## Dartgirl (Feb 6, 2015)

I had the same issue with my mints vs my leuc some darts just aren't ready and need a longer time 




MSmoyer said:


> Tadpoles:
> So I bought 6 tadpoles from dart frog connection 3 Dendrobates Tictorius Azureus and 3 Dendrobates Leucomelas Nominant on May 3 2014. The leucomelas quickly turned into frogs a month later but azureus still haven't changed to frogs to this day, February 4,2015. All 6 tadpole were in the same environment and received the exact same care.
> The azureus tadpoles seem to be doing well and I am starting to see rear legs. Why are they taking so long to change. Thinking back the leucomelas were bigger tadpoles but this is still a long time for tadpoles to change. Isn't it?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Feb 5, 2015)

That time frame sounds very long and wrong from what I am reading here and online, I'm just learning frogs and never raised any yet, but I'm seeing references from tadpoles to froglet of 6-8 weeks, not 6 to 8 months. 

While I agree with Dartgirl that some may need a longer time, that's 1/2 a year and I wouldn't think typical since in the wild their environment would probably have a dry season before they grew to adulthood. I believe most of these species transform more quickly because they don't live ponds, more like puddles during wet periods.

Having raised many fish from egg, 6 months would indicate a problem, I've read of tadpole development issues but too new to really know what to expect. My first guess would be possibly your water temperature got too low too long, but I may be way off.

If I were you, re-post this question in the Breeding-Eggs-Tadpoles section and include your water temperature and water-change/food routine and I think you'll get more help than in the Beginner section. You may be a beginner but your question may not be.

Good luck and I hope it works out great, I may try tadpoles soon and curious about your issue too.


----------



## jbbond007 (Sep 23, 2014)

What temperature is the water the tadpoles are in? That can definitely affect the morphing time. At 75 degrees, mine average three to four months from tadpole to froglet and emerge nice and chubby--ready to eat melos.


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

In my experience Luecs morph faster than tincs. I've also observed, in my experience, that morphing times take longer with cooler water temps. As long as you are seeing some development I would say that is a good thing. Just my opinion from my experience.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Tincs are larger frogs that develop slower in general.


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

My very first Azureus eggs are about to hatch, so i am keenly interested in this thread. I've heard that Azureus take longer to morph than others, but 8 months?!

Keep us posted.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Were the tads kept seperate or communal?


----------

